# Sound, WIFI, and Flash issues (not at the same time though)



## thawk21 (Jun 4, 2012)

I got a touchpad a couple of weeks ago and have had nothing but trouble with it. I installed CM9 (several times) and everything works fine except the audio will not work once the tablet goes to sleep. I have to reboot it before it will work again.
I installed the Bricked Kernel over CM9 and that fixed the audio issue but then WIFI would not work. I then wiped everything again then installed the Bricked Kernel Rom and the Audio and WIFI worked fine but Flash would not work.

I am not sure what else to try next. I just can't get all 3 of Flash, WIFI, and audio to work at the same time. Anyone got any ideas how to fix any of those issues?

P.S. between each ROM install I did wipe data, cache, and Davlick. I also ran ACMEUninstaller and ran WEBOS to take it to factory settings. I hope someone can help me out.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

thawk21 said:


> I got a touchpad a couple of weeks ago and have had nothing but trouble with it. I installed CM9 (several times) and everything works fine except the audio will not work once the tablet goes to sleep. I have to reboot it before it will work again.


There's a gazillion different versions of CM9 available, which one are you talking about? If you tried a recent official nightly build and had trouble with it, best to post the results or question in the http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/ topic (after searching that topic for previous discussions related to your problem, of course).


----------



## thawk21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry, I tried the offical and unofficial nightlies. I also tried Classicnerd Butta.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thawk21 said:


> I got a touchpad a couple of weeks ago and have had nothing but trouble with it. I installed CM9 (several times) and everything works fine except the audio will not work once the tablet goes to sleep. I have to reboot it before it will work again.
> I installed the Bricked Kernel over CM9 and that fixed the audio issue but then WIFI would not work. I then wiped everything again then installed the Bricked Kernel Rom and the Audio and WIFI worked fine but Flash would not work.
> 
> I am not sure what else to try next. I just can't get all 3 of Flash, WIFI, and audio to work at the same time. Anyone got any ideas how to fix any of those issues?
> ...


You sound really new at this. First off, sound issues when the device sleeps was a problem until the latest nightlies. So if you are installing an older nightly, like before 05/29, I believe, you will most likely have sound distortion when the device sleeps. You will have to ask Classicnerd questions in their forum and same with the Bricked kernel. This forum is for CM issues. The fact that you have installed Bricked, CM and CN probably means you have several files orphaned in the boot folder. This could cause you problems. At worst you will need to get Moboot and CWM installed and you a boot folder cleaner file you can download from the Classicnerd website to clean up the boot folder. The lastest CM nightlies have updated drivers for wifi, an audio fix and lots of other enhancements. I would stick with the official nightlies. You say you ran WebOS, do you mean WebOS Doctor? You don't need to do anything with WebOS unless your TouchPad won't boot into WebOS. Leave it alone or you could get into trouble. I would suggest you go watch Rev. Kyles videos to educate yourself:

http://www.youtube.c...ser/reverendkjr

I'll also paste in a file I created to help noobs get started, but watch the videos first before trying anything:

***********************************************************Paste*******************************************************************

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM, then read on.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
put back in place.

Those who know how to do it otherwise and are comfortable with that
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part. First thing
you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current install and
copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your apps using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. This will
allow you to restore all your apps after you are done with this
update. If the install goes South, you can always restore your
nandroid backup.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM)
5. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM and the Alpha2.zip can all be found
on the OP for Alpha2 at:

http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/

The official nightlies can be found on the OP here:

http://rootzwiki.com...ild-discussion/

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page. I found
the novacom installer here:

http://universal-nov...omInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which
the last time I checked at the link below was 20120317:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the novacomInstaller
file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find in the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC. You should
see either the TouchPad as a drive, or cm_tenderloin if you are already
running a version of CM9. If you have not already created a cminstall
folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install. It's up
to you which rom and Gapps file you use if you are installing something
different from what is listed above. If you are copying files to the
Touchpad drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject
the drive when you are done. If you are copying files to cm_tenderloin,
you can just close Windows Explorer and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable.
Now both of you need to reboot while holding down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer, so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window. First timers type in the following in the
command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder.
This is where your ACME files should be.

Both of you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 in the command window and
hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin" on
the Touchpad. When the install is done, the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap
the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second countdown if you see one. Now
select CWM using the Home button, then Install zip file from SD card and use the
volume rocker to move down to the ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the
Alpha2.zip and select that. Start the install. When it is done, use the go back
selection to go back to the main CWM screen and select reboot.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. Good Luck!

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup".


----------



## thawk21 (Jun 4, 2012)

I did watch that video. That is what I used as a guide. The first ROM I tried to install was CM9 Official Nightlies 5-22. What I did was copy Moboot, CWM, CM9 5-22 offical, and Gapps to the cminstall folder I created on the TP. I then booted into recovery and ran ACMEInstaller2 and everything went as planned. It booted up and I ran through the initial setup and it was working great until the screen shut off and then the sound would not work.

I then Wiped Data, Cache, and Dalvick. Rebooted into recovery and they ran ACMEUninstaller and tried the process again and it still would not work. I tried this process several times and tried different ROMS and they did not work. I think I am doing everything correct.

I just noticed this today and it confused me. I am looking at Settings and About Tablet and the Kernel is showing 2.6.35 Palm Tenderloin. But CyanagonMod Version says 9-20120329 nightly. And the Build Date says Thu Mar 29 and Build Number is IML74K.

I am guessing that is not what it is supposed to say, correct?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thawk21 said:


> I did watch that video. That is what I used as a guide. The first ROM I tried to install was CM9 Official Nightlies 5-22. What I did was copy Moboot, CWM, CM9 5-22 offical, and Gapps to the cminstall folder I created on the TP. I then booted into recovery and ran ACMEInstaller2 and everything went as planned. It booted up and I ran through the initial setup and it was working great until the screen shut off and then the sound would not work.
> 
> I then Wiped Data, Cache, and Dalvick. Rebooted into recovery and they ran ACMEUninstaller and tried the process again and it still would not work. I tried this process several times and tried different ROMS and they did not work. I think I am doing everything correct.
> 
> ...


If you noticed in my instructions I suggest only installing moboot and CWM using ACME2. Then use CWM to install the rom.zip and gapps.zip. Have you tried it that way? Since you are seeing the March 29 date in settings, that tells me that you somehow installed a very old rom. Much as you don't want to hear this, I would run the uninstaller again and try following my instructions. Make sure you have the 0522 rom and 0429 gapps files in the ICS Install folder. Make sure you only put the moboot 0.3.5 and CWM in the cminstall folder.

A couple of other tips, if you plan to run the uninstaller, no need to wipe data, cache and Dalvik. Only time one needs to wipe cache and Dalvik is after updating to a newer rom over the top of the last rom.

Since you were having sound problems, you might want to skip forward to the latest nightly since changes have been made to hopefully fix sound issues when the TP sleeps.

As soon as you get CM installed and working correctly, make a nandroid backup using CWM. Then if something happens after that, you can always restore your backup.

Good luck.


----------



## thawk21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, I ran ACMEUninstaller and then just copied the Moboot and CWM to the cminstall folder. I than ran ACMEInstaller2 and it installed just CWM and Moboot. I then copied the 0429 GApps and the update-cm-9-20120607-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip to the TP. Then from CWM i installed CM9 and GApps and then deleted Cache and Dalvik. When I boot into the TP it does show the correct version number now. But as soon as is went to sleep the sound stopped working again. Did I do something wrong again?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thawk21 said:


> Ok, I ran ACMEUninstaller and then just copied the Moboot and CWM to the cminstall folder. I than ran ACMEInstaller2 and it installed just CWM and Moboot. I then copied the 0429 GApps and the update-cm-9-20120607-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip to the TP. Then from CWM i installed CM9 and GApps and then deleted Cache and Dalvik. When I boot into the TP it does show the correct version number now. But as soon as is went to sleep the sound stopped working again. Did I do something wrong again?


You did not do anything wrong. I wish I had an answer for you why the sound stops working. I know I have read it is happening to other folks. You might want to post your question/issue in the official nightly thread and see what kind of response you get. I seem to remember one guy saying that if one boots the TP with the headset plugged in, the sound works when the TP sleeps. Hey, go read and post your question and see what shakes out. Good luck. I hang around there, so I'll be watching to see what folks say.


----------



## thawk21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, the headphone trick works. That is crazy. Thanks for all your help and I will post in the other forum as well. Finally after 3 weeks of messing with this thing I can finally enjoy it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thawk21 said:


> Wow, the headphone trick works. That is crazy. Thanks for all your help and I will post in the other forum as well. Finally after 3 weeks of messing with this thing I can finally enjoy it.


Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I had the same problem for months, finally really sat down and played with booting and letting it sleep and wake up a few times with headphones plugged in and now it works.
You have to do more than just boot with headphones, or just start an app with headphones. You must boot with headphones, let it sleep and wake it up 2-3 times, then you can unplug them and it should work like normal until the next reboot. I dont even use headphones, just a headphone plug with the wires cut off.
I can see you are as happy as I was to figure this one out. Strange it only affects a very small percentage of TP's out there. I dont have to do it with my wife's 16GB, only with my 32GB


----------



## jivanyatra (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a similar problem on my touchpad. I've tried the headphone trick, and it works, but once I connect headphones again, disconnecting them means the speakers will stop working. The audio picks up again when headphones are inserted again or the device is rebooted. I'm also on a 32 gb wifi model. i started with CM9 nightly 6-01-12 and recently flashed 6-11-12 over it after a cache/dalvik wipe. No wifi or other issues.


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You did not do anything wrong. I wish I had an answer for you why the sound stops working. I know I have read it is happening to other folks. You might want to post your question/issue in the official nightly thread and see what kind of response you get. I seem to remember one guy saying that if one boots the TP with the headset plugged in, the sound works when the TP sleeps. Hey, go read and post your question and see what shakes out. Good luck. I hang around there, so I'll be watching to see what folks say.


Thanks so much for this. I've been stuck on Bricked Rom/Kernel for so long because of my audio issues, but it's just way too buggy and unstable. This has breathed new life into my Touchpad!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

TrooperThorn said:


> Thanks so much for this. I've been stuck on Bricked Rom/Kernel for so long because of my audio issues, but it's just way too buggy and unstable. This has breathed new life into my Touchpad!


Small miracles happen in strange places. Happy TouchPading!


----------

